# Does anyone actually write music?



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not talking FL or producing or nething, I'm talking about notating on staff paper. n if you do, what do you write?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, I do. Masters degree in composition here.

I do a little bit of everything I guess. Whatever I'm feeling at the time. I've been exposed to so much music that I've got a well blended sound, regardless of the style.


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

A masters in comp? Awesome, that's what I'm in school for. I'm mixing it with a business degree to be on the safe side. Do you have your music posted anywhere?


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm not talking FL or producing or nething, I'm talking about notating on staff paper. n if you do, what do you write?


 
I write lyrics for a few local metal bands for freinds, and write my own lyrics for bands i have been. mostly are very sadistic and pain based, being heavy metal and all.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 11, 2009)

yep I do,, and whatever I feel like,,  I guess.  Haven't had time to do much late.y


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 11, 2009)

Nick said:


> A masters in comp? Awesome, that's what I'm in school for. I'm mixing it with a business degree to be on the safe side. Do you have your music posted anywhere?



Good luck with that degree. 

Unfortunately nothing is online, but hopefully I'll have something soon. I haven't been able to get anything recorded in a long time for one reason or another. I finished a tuba work recently that I'd like to record, but otherwise I've kind of gotten out of the modern classical/art music type stuff I'd done all while at school. I'm kind of going down a pop and jazz path now. It's fun and there are much greater chances of anyone actually hearing it. 

I'm playing in a trio right now so that'll be a venue to get some recordings and performances of original music. I'm going to start posting anything we do of note on my fiction gallery.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 11, 2009)

I do! I'm not a composition graduate, but I am a perfomance graduate, and I composed through college in my spare time.

Wrote a few percussion ensemble pieces, as well as a number of solo pieces for String Bass, some miscellaneous ensemble pieces and some vocal stuff.

I now primarily write and produce stuff in FL for entertainment, but I still notate out some new pieces for the jazz combo that I play in to try out at gigs and whatnot.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 11, 2009)

Jack, would any of that string bass music transfer well to electric bass? I might be interested in taking a look.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably not as most of them are written with the tambre of a bowed bass in mind, but its funny you mention that, because I'm in the process of sketching out a piece for orchestra, featuring an electric bass as the primary soloist.

I've got a project to finish before I can begin on that, but it's definitely in the works.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 12, 2009)

i write song lyrics, and i would put music to them if i had any talent for writing actual music.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 12, 2009)

*raises paw*
I compose some pieces for concert bands on occasion. Yet nver made to be played by an actual concrt band, but I'm writing one up for a concert band which should be kind of fun.


----------



## Eleziek (Aug 12, 2009)

*nods*

That's how a lot of my pieces will start, really. Either on paper written out in words, or some basic notation... 

Music never has to be written, though, some of the best comes straight from the soul.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 14, 2009)

I use FL most of the time, but I do occasionally write out sheet music for the piano....I've written some rearrangements of video game music, as well as plenty of original music, which could probably be considered classically themed for the most part.....I really would like to write a few jazz piano pieces though ^^


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a music composition major. I put a lot of my works on my FA.


----------



## Unstupefed (Aug 15, 2009)

I have this habit of tweaking the English translations of foreign songs so that I can sing the real meaning that people can understand, other than that I do write songs (even though I don't know how to play any musical instruments) but I tend to forget the melody t times XP


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> Yeah, I'm a music composition major. I put a lot of my works on my FA.


 
Yeah? what year are you? n what kinds of music do you write? 

I guess I didn't mention what kind of music I write...I focus on contemporary classical piano. I try to be tasteful in what I write, using nice chords but not cluttering them with too many notes. n I love pretty melodies. 

But I'm in the middle of writing a couple etudes, too. Chopin and Scriabin are my biggest influences as far as that goes.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Nick said:


> Yeah? what year are you? n what kinds of music do you write?
> 
> I guess I didn't mention what kind of music I write...I focus on contemporary classical piano. I try to be tasteful in what I write, using nice chords but not cluttering them with too many notes. n I love pretty melodies.
> 
> But I'm in the middle of writing a couple etudes, too. Chopin and Scriabin are my biggest influences as far as that goes.



Currently in the 2nd semester of my junior year in regards to my school program. 

I try to write in various genres. My favorite genres to write is comedy songs, ambient piano solo, and jazz. My profile has mostly my classical work.


----------



## sakket (Aug 18, 2009)

lyrics and chords.


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

Yup, I tend to map out a lot of my work on paper scores before transcribing them straight into Finale PrintMusic, a notation software. I don't have perfect pitch, or even relative pitch, so I need to use the software to help me make sure it sounds good. But I use the scores mainly for rhythm assistance and new ideas.

I studied music since starting senior school aged 11, and only stopped learning in classes when I went to University to study journalism, but only then did I start composing more fluidly and freely, and am forever learning new things. A staff is the easiest thing to write music on, I find.


----------



## Aden (Aug 20, 2009)

I play around with the guitar and write a lot, but I haven't written anything down yet. Got a few good-length songs and a 21-minute song floating around up in my head. Got some piano stuff floating up there too, but the longest there is only about 14 minutes.

:B

\And I hate repetition 8D


----------



## TheComet (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to write out my music on staff paper back when I played lead guitar (poorly, *cough*), although nowadays I love the piano roll XD


----------



## Luthia (Aug 22, 2009)

I write mainly folky stuff and classical stuff... for loads of instruments... mainly piano, flute and voice though...

Anyone use Sibelius software?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 22, 2009)

I wrote one song. One. On guitar. It's very easy.

I write lyrics all the time, though. They just don't have any music to go with them.


----------



## Aden (Aug 22, 2009)

Luthia said:


> Anyone use Sibelius software?



My boyfriend uses it to make sheet music for when people want to learn to play his songs.


----------



## Luthia (Aug 23, 2009)

which version?


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 23, 2009)

I mostly write classical Piano music.

I can't play piano at all (in terms of physical practice, I know HOW, but I don't have the experience), but my computer can play it back for me. Thus, I then spread out from piano to whatever other instrument I feel like at the time, though because of my writing style I tend to stray from some of the less mechanical instruments, sadly.

Lyrically, I've always been bad at writing lyric, surprisingly.

I use a low-version of Finale, mostly because It's a half-hobby for me, not a profession or even a real practice.


----------



## Equium (Aug 23, 2009)

Luthia said:


> Anyone use Sibelius software?



I used to, but I found it too fiddley. I much prefer Finale PrintMusic - better sound too.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 23, 2009)

I do but scrap everything after about 4 bars cause I hate it.


----------



## Miri (Aug 23, 2009)

I use Finale to write up music most of the time, and I also mostly write for classical piano.

I hardly ever write more than short phrases or ideas on paper (when I get an idea spontaneously).


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 24, 2009)

Luthia said:


> which version?



I use Sibelius 5


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 24, 2009)

oh yeah, plenty. I usually play stuff out on my guitar or bass first, then come up with lyrics, then annotate everything on Finale Songwriter ($50 program with way more capabilities than the free one)

They are pretty much all either strictly metal or blues. Blues inspiration comes from ppl like B.B. King, SRV, Muddy Waters, etc. and my metal songs are inspired by groups like Iron Maiden, Motorhead, and Testament mostly. XD


----------

